# users

## Gentour

1. how do I know in which groups is the user X? 

2. how to list alll the users that have accounts on the system?

thanx in advance

----------

## pjp

groups username should tell you the groups, not sure about the 2nd question.

----------

## dArkMaGE

the simplest way is simply cat /etc/passwd

there are (i suppose) more correct ways, but this works if all you need is a list of users

----------

## Gentour

thank u all, that did the job   :Very Happy: 

----------

